# Dog walking/sitting Bolton area



## JennaTaylor (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi 
I have a 5year old neutered West Highland terrier and am looking for someone who can walk him regularly when I'm at work. Does anyone know of anyone who could do this? I'm willing to pay around £40 a week...


----------

